# Crawfish / Xflock



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I saw in the other post where you all put xflock on a Cape Point, did you all have any problems doing this? Do you have any documents or anything on doing this, I want to maybe do this on a couple of mine. But was worried about the collars and things.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Not Teo, but maybe I can help. 

Use the 1.18" X-Flocked on the CPS butt. 

The X-Flocked shrinks a little easier than regular shrink wrap. I used a heat gun, but I'm almost positive you could use a powerful hair dryer and get the same results. 

You'll have to cut the factory butt cap off so you can get the heat shrink to the end of the rod. Then you'll have to replace the old butt cap with a new one.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Shrink Wrap*

I tried my moms hair dryer and it took for ever. If you have a gas stove, the burners work well...Just keep the rod far enough away so you dont burn the sw or the blank. Like NJ said I like the Xflock better than the other stuff. When fishing the other stuff seems to get a little slick!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

What about the collar above the reel seat? I think the last time we all talked about it, it seemed that it was going to sit to high above the xflock and the "collar ring" was not going to sit correctly(meaning the cork was thicker). I suppose it worked out ok? I have a heat gun so I am safe as far as that goes, good to know the right size though, thanks for the heads up on that.

This is where I was going to get it:
http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Other_5/Flocked-Rubber-Shrink-Tube


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I was thinking this whole time about the regular OM's. Might leave my Cape points alone.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Big Worm,

Don't worry about the collar ring above the reel seat not matching the X-flock, just remove it and make the transition with D size rod wrapping thread in your color of choice and a couple applications of flex coat or whatever epoxy you prefer. 

It'll look great!

Walt


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

You don't have to cut out the cap, just the reel seet. You have to order the size 26 reelseat.

Steps:
1. Take out the old reelseat
2. Slide the new reel seat over from the top - thread part of top (might need to rub some oil or wd40 to get it over the little design above the reel seat)
3. measure were the reelseat should go (i put it back to the original spot, I used masking tape to mart the spot so epoxy wont get on the blank)
4. measure & cut the lenght needed for the x-flox
5. slide the x-flox over all the way down to the cap so you have a little room to make a bushing for the reelseat.
6. tape half inch masking tape bushing to make snuck fit about an inch apart staring from the bottom of the reelseat mark (about 1/4 inch above the mark)
7. spread 5min epoxy on the bushings and the gaps.
8. slide the reelseat over, twist it a little bit to get the epoxy even 
9. remove the marking tapes above & below the seat and let it dry.
10. slide up the x-flox half way over the bottom part of the reelseat 
11. use the heatgun to shrink down
12. make sure to stretch it a little as you heat it to make it cover the bottom of the reelseat and the small section of the butt cap.

If you order 3 feet, you should have enuf for the part above the reelseat as weel. Remember, you can stretch out the x-flox tubing. Let me know if you need help. It's not professional job, but it worked for us.


----------

